# Argireline acetate and/or Matrixyl ( Palmitoyl Tetrapeptide-3 )



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 10, 2012)

Anybody used these for anti-aging? Thoughts and comments? How do you dose them?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 15, 2012)




----------

